# Bella's First show



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

7 months old











Mari-Fiori's Twilight v Phoenix - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

She is really pretty. I have always been partial to the solid blacks.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

shes a pretty girl


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Thank you all. I think she is a a pretty bitch. I did not realize how striking a black could be until until she came. 

I am partial to this girl because of her relative hardness and temperament.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! Black GSDs are the best! :wub:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Bella!!!! She is gorgeous!


----------

